# Tourbericht: Deister am 10.03.2002



## Rabbit (11. März 2002)

Deistertour am 10.03.2002:

Die Startzeit wurde auf 11:00h in Pohle bei Pan terminiert. Angekündigt hatte sich für heute noch Alan, der ja aber noch aus HH anreisen mußte. Bischi und Ich hatten sich ja bereits am Vortag beim Quartiermeister gemeldet und in Pohle eingecheckt und eine Tour im Süntel gefahren.
Pünktlich gegen 11:00h traf dann Alan ein. Schnell noch das Rad ausladen und ...
... der mußte sich auch noch erst umziehen. Für so eine schlechte Vorbereitung gab's natürlich sofort Abzüge in der B-Note 
So zogen wir dann ca. 11:15h bei herrlichem Wetter und etwa 10°C mit folgendem Starterfeld los in Richtung Deister:

Pan
Rainer (Pan's Kumpel und Nachbar)
fox02
Bischi
Rabbit

Zunächst ging es auf Strassen nach Lauenau. Bereits kurz hinter Lauenau bei km 5 mußte Bischi feststellen, daß ihn Mammi wohl wieder zu warm angezogen hatte und die erste Zwangspause war notwendig, wollten wir doch verhindern, daß ihn der Hitzetod ereilt.
Nun ging's weiter auf Forstwegen Richtung Nienstedten. Bei km 10,3 versagten die Nieren von Alan und ein weiterer kurzer Zwangsstop für die Pipipause wurde notwendig. Nun wurde die Zeit knapp, war doch für Highnoon ein Treffen mit den Bikern von der anderen Seite des Deisters am Annaturm vereinbart (Quen und RobBj123). Dieser Turm liegt bekanntlich am höchsten Punkt des Deisters auf ca. 404m. Bisher kurvten wir aber nur am Saum des Deisters rum und sämtliche Höhenmeter lagen quasi noch vor uns.
Kurz vorm Nienstedter Pass mußten wir dann noch einen schmalen Singletrail passieren der durch seine Lage direkt am Hang nicht ganz eben war sondern zum Tal hin geneigt und mir Wurzeln gespickt war. Zu allem Überfluß kam uns dann auch noch ein Wandersmann mit seinen Kindern entgegen. Diese entpuppten sich jedoch als Bikerfreundlich und verließen kurz den Trail um uns passieren zu lassen. Ich fuhr zu dieser Zeit an Position zwei und der Wandersmann gab mir beim passieren noch folgenden Tip mit auf den Weg: _"Na, da passt mal heute auf, daß ihr euch nicht auf den Pinsel legt, die Wege sind recht glatt heute!"_. Ich bedankte mich für den mir zu dieser Zeit noch überflüssig erscheinenden Tip (schließlich sind wir ja alle erfahrenen Biker). Es kam, wie es kommen mußte, bereits 3-5 Meter weiter rutschte mir vor den Augen seiner Tochter das Hinterrad weg und plumps lag ich im Dreck. Seine etwa 10/11-jährige Tochter erkundigte sich sofort nach meinem Wohlbefinden, aber ausser meinem gekränktem Ego war nichts verletzt. 
Wie ich später bei der nächsten Pause erfuhr wurden alle Nachfolgenden an dieser Stelle nun von der Tochter gewarnt: _"Passen sie auf, hier ist's rutschig, da ist eben schon einer hingefallen"_, woraufhin ich meinem bis dahin noch unbemerkten Ausrutscher natürlich zugeben mußte  .
Die weitere Anfahrt hoch zum Annaturm verlief dann ohne weitere "Zwischenfälle", jedoch trafen wir wohl mit 25-30 min. Verspätung ein. Wie sich herrausstellte waren aber auch die Biker jenseits vom Gebirgsmassiv erst vor ca. 15 min. eingetroffen.
Die Gastronomie am Annaturm stellte sich als herrvorragend herraus. Was man doch in so einem kleinen Kiosk alles Zustande bringen kann. Die Pallette an Speisen reichte von Bockwurst, Currywurst, Pommes und Kuchen, die der Getränke von Heißgetränken wie Kaffe, Kakao und Tee zu den üblichen Kaltgetränken. So wurden also dort die Brennstoffzellen wieder aufgefüllt und entschieden gemeinsam noch in den nahegelegenen Steinbruch zu fahren. fox02 verabschiedete sich jedoch an dieser Stelle, hatte er sich doch noch vorgenommen seinen Heimathafen Nienburg mit dem Rad zu erreichen.
Zunächst mußte ich jedoch feststellen, daß der Vorderreifen platt war. Also verzögerte sich die Abfahrt vom Annaturm um noch schnell den Schlauch zu wechseln, wobei Rainer die Sache in die Hand nahm. Leider sollte sich jedoch später zeigen, daß er nicht gründlich genug war.
Vom Steinbruch bot sich ein traumhafter Blick auf den Ort Springe und jede Menge Gelegenheiten für den 25-50 meter (oder auch mehr) Drop . In anbetracht der Tatsache, daß kein passendes Bike verfügbar war verzichteten wir auf diese Showeinlage und schlugen gemeinsam den Rückweg ein.
Nach kurzer Zeit merkte ich, daß mein Vorderrad schon wieder Luft verlor. Da ich jedoch keinen weiteren Ersatzschlauch dabei hatte, kam jetzt entweder flicken, oder aber ständiges Nachfüllen von Luft in Frage. Rainer schlug dann aber vor, er hätte noch einen Schlauch, allerdings mit französischem Ventil (gut, daß ich AV fahre, da paßt auch das).
Diesmal zog ich aber zuvor den Mantel komplett ab und untersuchte diesen auf Nägel, Splitter oder kleine Steinchen und wurde auch fündig. Hatte sich doch ein kleiner (wirklich klein!) Stachel wie von einer Rose oder ähnlichem in meinen Mantel gebohrt.
Weiter ging es nun einen schlammigen Trail hinab zu einem Waldparkplatz an welchem wir uns dann von Quen und RobBj123 trennten.
Der Rückweg verlief dann weiter ohne nennenswerte Zwischenfälle und beim anschließendem Kaffetrinken in Pan's Domizil stellten wir alle fest, daß es genug war für dieses Wochenende.

Ein Overlay wird vielleicht nachgereicht, da ich mich im Deister aber noch nicht so gut auskenne wird's wohl eher ein grober Überblick als eine konkrete Streckenführung.



Alle anderen Teilnehmer seien dazu aufgerufen auch ihre Sicht der Tour kurz zu schildern und vielleicht von mir vergessenen Ereignisse nachzureichen


----------



## Harzbiker (11. März 2002)

Was macht ihr nur immerzu mit euren Reifen.
Ansonsten wars ja wohl ne gute Tour.Naja war ja auch "rabbit-wetter"! Vermisse aber die Km-Anzahl ,Höhenmeter,Fahrzeit
Das muss noch besser werden.  

harzbiker
www.reuti.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (11. März 2002)

wie gewünscht:  DIE Tourdaten


----------



## Bischi (11. März 2002)

das profil....


----------



## rob (11. März 2002)

respekt, das ist ja mal ein toller bericht, mit allem drum und dran!! rabbit hat mit seinem sturz den vogel mal wieder abgeschossen, ein mitgliedertreffen samt speis und trank, ordentliche höhenmeter:


----------



## jockel (11. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> ...und der Wandersmann gab mir beim passieren noch folgenden Tip mit auf den Weg: "Na, da passt mal heute auf, daß ihr euch nicht auf den Pinsel legt, die Wege sind recht glatt heute!".
> 
> ...


Sehr nette Leute da im Deistergebirge. Muß ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen.



> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Ein Overlay wird vielleicht nachgereicht...
> *


Oh bitte Rabbit

Sehr schön, sehr schön. Ich werde in Zukunft auf Eure Expedition verweisen, wenn mir mal wieder einer was von wegen: "...ziemlich aufwendig" oder "...kann man nicht immer machen." erzählt, nur weil wir mal wieder 30-40min mit dem Regionalexpress fahren müssen um an die brandenburger "Traumspots" zu gelangen.


----------



## gage_ (11. März 2002)

@Rabbit 

Fantastischer Bericht, man bekommt richtig Lust, mal mit nach Hannover zu kommen, schmale Singletrails mit Wurzeln, 25m Drops .. hoert sich gut an 

ABER: Warum reparieren eigentlich immer andere Leute Dein Fahrrad? 

Irgendwann muss ich echt mal mitkommen nach H, allein von solchen fast alpinen Hoehenunterschieden (404hm) zu hoeren loest sentimentale Heimatgefuehle in mir aus. Die Frage ist nur, ob ich noch mit Euch mithalten kann, aber Durchschnitt von 17 sollte mit dem Hardtail noch realisierbar sein


----------



## gage_ (11. März 2002)

.. diese Folge von "*Raab*bit in Gefahr" war natuerlich voll der Knaller


----------



## Rabbit (11. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *@Rabbit
> ABER: Warum reparieren eigentlich immer andere Leute Dein Fahrrad? *


Vielleicht liegt's an meiner charmanten Art  oder daran, daß ich die Kunst mich zu drücken bereits seit der zweiten Klasse in Perfektion beherrsche.

BTW: Mein Bike wurde am Samstag von Rainer, am Sonntag vermutlich von Pan gewaschen. Ich stand schon unter der Dusche


----------



## Bischi (11. März 2002)

hätte Pan Dein Bike gewaschen hättest Du unter der Dusche wohl keine ruhige Minute gehabt   

mfg, bischi


----------



## Rabbit (11. März 2002)

Gut, der war jetzt nur für Insider, aber danke für's Bikewaschen, Bischi. 
Zimmer teilen *und* zusammen duschen wär ja wohl etwas zuviel verlangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (11. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *@Rabbit
> ...
> Die Frage ist nur, ob ich noch mit Euch mithalten kann, aber Durchschnitt von 17 sollte mit dem Hardtail noch realisierbar sein  *



Das Mithalten ist keine Frage des Alters, auch wenn Du über 17 bist  Spass beiseite, mit Reiner als "Pacemaker" bist Du locker über 19er Schnitt. Mußt nur dranbleiben ...
Bei der Sünteltour bin ich übrigens das einzige Männerrad (HT) gefahren. Alle anderen fuhren, du ahnst es sicher: Mädchenräder (Fullys). Mitleidsbekundungen der Mitfahrer habe ich nicht einmal ignoriert.   Ich bin sogar entschlossen damit wieder durch die Alpen zu kurven. Bergauf geht es halt super und abwärts hilft mir der (hydraulisch unterstützte) liebe Magura Gott. Die nächste Trainingseinheit kommt bestimmt, und dann bist Du dabei !


----------



## Quen (11. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *@Rabbit
> 
> Fantastischer Bericht, man bekommt richtig Lust, mal mit nach Hannover zu kommen, schmale Singletrails mit Wurzeln, 25m Drops .. hoert sich gut an
> *


Hey,

wenn, dann bring aber das Fully mit!

Dann fahren wir mal die _richtigen_ Wege - und da ist nen Hardtail echt Blödsinn


----------



## gage_ (11. März 2002)

@Hattrick ... ich bin recht zuversichtlich, dass ich in der Lage bin mit dem Hardtail den Untergrund zu bewaeltigen, die Frage ist eher, ob meine Kondition ausreicht um mit dem fuer die Alpenueberquerung trainierenden Alu- und Carbon-Schweinkader mitzuhalten. 

@Quen .. mit dem Fully? Oehm, Du meinst jetzt aber nicht im Rahmen einer CC-Tour? Ich glaub das waer mir ein bisschen zu heftig ... aber ausserhalb des Trainingsprogramms gerne 

Was macht eigentlich der Rahmen? Gabel? Laufraeder? Discs?


----------



## Rabbit (11. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *@Hattrick ... ich bin recht zuversichtlich, dass ich in der Lage bin mit dem Hardtail den Untergrund zu bewaeltigen, die Frage ist eher, ob meine Kondition ausreicht um mit dem fuer die Alpenueberquerung trainierenden Alu- und Carbon-Schweinkader mitzuhalten. *


Wenn es dich beruhigt, es waren auch zwei Raucher unterwegs. Also zier dich nicht 
Und wenn Du dich endlich entschließen solltest mal mitzukommen können wir auch endlich mal probieren ob wir auch 3 Bikes samt Riders in den Passat bekommen. Andernfalls kann ich den vielleicht bei VW reklamieren


----------



## Pan (11. März 2002)

Die Streckenführung:

Von Pohle nach Lauenau, weiter zum Deisterrand nach Blumenhagen (Km 5, Bischis Modenschau).

Von hier up & down am Deisterrand entlang und runter ins Walterbachtal (km10) 

Singletrail durchs Tal rauf nach Nienstedt, durch den Ort und weiter up & down am Waldrand lang (bis ca. km 15, Telefonpause. "Rabbit, kannste Sohnemann nich oben am Turm zurückrufen?" "Nee,is wichtig!"...oder so ähnlich. ) kurz danach bei etwa km 17 etwas deftigere 3km lange Steigung zum Annaturm rauf (da, wo ich das Feld souverän von hinten aufgerollt habe )

hier Pause

weiter über Köllnischfeld zum Deisterrand oberhalb von Springe, hier entlang zum Steinbruch (km 27)

wieder zurück über Schlammtrail nach Köllnisch Feld und 6km Abfahrt bis zum unteren Parkplatz oberhalb von Nienstedt. (km 35). Wieder rauf zum mittleren Parkplatz o. v. N. und Querweg zur Wallmannhütte. (km 38)

Pause mit Pinkelfoto von Rabbit

4km-Highspeed-Downhill an den Deisterrand und über Blumenhagen/Lauenau zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.

@Rabbit: Kannste damit was anfangen oder soll ich Dir `ne Karte mit eingezeichneter Tour schicken??!!


----------



## RobBj123 (11. März 2002)

So... jetzt auch nochmal ein Tourbericht von mir...

Los gings hier in Hildesheim um ca. viertel vor neun. Da es keine Route durch einen Wald nach Gehrden gibt musste ich wohl oder übel meine ersten Kilometer auf der Straße zurücklegen... Natürlich hatte ich Gegenwind - war ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten  So war ich halt erst um 10:15 bei Quen ... dafür mit 42 Kilometern auf dem Tacho und dem Wissen mich ganz schön beeilt zu haben...
Bei Quen gabs dann erstmal Frühstück (Danke nochmal...) bevor wir uns Richtung Annaturm aufmachten. Wir sind also um 11:15 oder so wieder aufgebrochen und haben uns noch kurz durch den Gehrdener Berg geschlängelt bevor es in den Deister ging. Dort haben wir sofort den direkten Weg eingeschlagen und wollten natürlich auch nicht zu spät kommen... hätte Quens Pulsmesser nicht Alarm geschlagen wäre uns das bestimmt auch geglückt  So kamen wir nur eine viertel Stunde zu spät oben an... oder halt eine viertel Stunde vor den anderen 
Oben waren wir jedenfalls nicht die einzigen Biker und haben auch prompt noch einen anderen "Forumer" getroffen (sorry, aber wer war das eigentlich...?). Nach einer Weile kam dann auch die Vorhut mit Pan etc. bevor dann wenig später auch der Rest eintraf. Oben wurde sich dann ausgiebig gestärkt bevor die eigentliche Tour losgehen sollte. 
Naja... kleine Schwierigkeiten in Form eines Plattens wurden blitzschnell behoben und wir konnten (endlich...  los. 100 m weiter haben wir zwar schon wieder angehalten um ein paar anderen Bikern guten Tag zu sagen... aber wen trifft man nicht alles im Wald (ist ja nicht wie in Hildesheim wo man immer alleine ist ;-). Also weiter! Über ein paar mir völlig unbekannte Wege ging es Richtung Steinbruch. Dort bot sich dann auch der schon angesprochenen schöne Blick auf Springe und der noch viel schönere Monsterdrop... Da Quen und ich noch etwas Zeit hatten kamen wir noch ein wenig weiter mit den anderen mit. Ziel der beiden "Tourguides" war es uns durch einen Matschdownhill zu scheuchen und dort dann durch gewiefte Ortskenntnis einen riesen Vorsprung rauszufahren. Aber Pan hatte die Rechung wohl ohne seine Straßenbereifung gemacht und musste diesen Plan dann doch verwerfen... So wurde unten artig gewartet und wir haben uns noch die nach und nach eintrudelnden (einrutschenden... ) Weggefährten beim Meistern der "Schlüsselstelle" angesehen 
Dann hieß es für Quen und mich auch schon Abschied nehmen, schließlich mussten wir ja noch in Springe etwas erledigen...  
Also fuhren wir wieder ein Stück hoch nur um zu merken, dass wir wieder am Steinbruch rauskamen... Von dort ging dafür ein schöner Downhill ins Tal der uns direkt ans Ziel der Reise brachte. 
Also noch ne Stunde in Springe rumgehangen, ein Eis gegessen und dann haben wir uns auch auf den Heimweg gemacht. 
Ab Völksen musste ich dann alleine weiterfahren, weil Quen nochmal schnell ins Büro musste 
Aber ab hier hatte ich wenigstens Rückenwind *froi* ... so war ich auch schon eine Stunde später wieder zu Hause!

Alles in allem war es doch eine sehr gelungene Tour und Deister, ich komme wieder ;-)

ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (11. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *Dann hieß es für Quen und mich auch schon Abschied nehmen, schließlich mussten wir ja noch in Springe etwas erledigen...
> 
> ...
> ...


Hehe, jo, noch etwas erledigen, so kann man es auch nennen!  Ich hab mir überlegt ich baue diesen "Umweg" ab sofort in jede meiner Deister-Touren mit ein  

Ja ja, und im Büro war es auch noch ganz toll... hehe, hab es aber nur von außen gesehen  

Der vollständigkeit halber:
ich bin dann von Völksen aus noch mal 14 km bergauf zum Annaturm und dann den Frankweg runter (Hardtail und 1,9" Z-Max WCS suxx  ), über Wennigsen nach Gehrden... tja, schon war ich daheim bei 68,23 km und 1103 HM  

Freue mich auf die nächste Tour...


----------



## RobBj123 (11. März 2002)

_Original geschrieben von Quen _
*Hehe, jo, noch etwas erledigen, so kann man es auch nennen!  Ich hab mir überlegt ich baue diesen "Umweg" ab sofort in jede meiner Deister-Touren mit ein  
*

Das glaub ich ;-)

*...hehe, hab es aber nur von außen gesehen *

Das nicht *ggg*

*Freue mich auf die nächste Tour... *

_Tor_tour ;-)

ciao


----------



## Quen (11. März 2002)

Original geschrieben von RobBj123 [/i]
*Original geschrieben von Quen 
Hehe, jo, noch etwas erledigen, so kann man es auch nennen!  Ich hab mir überlegt ich baue diesen "Umweg" ab sofort in jede meiner Deister-Touren mit ein  

Das glaub ich ;-)
Tja, normal nä!? *g* 

...hehe, hab es aber nur von außen gesehen 
Das nicht *ggg*
Aber wahr. Haha, ich am Sonntag im Büro *lol* 

Freue mich auf die nächste Tour... 
Tortour ;-)
Das nächste mal mit Fully - also Fun pur *freu* 

ciao *


----------



## Rabbit (12. März 2002)

So, hier nun das versprochene Overlay unserer Tour durch den Deister am 10.3.2002

Sicher nicht bis in den kleinsten Trail korrekt aber für den groben Überblick sollte es passen!

Viel Spaß beim Nachfahren mit dem Finger


----------



## foxi (14. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *So, hier nun das versprochene Overlay*


Hi
würd mir das ja gerne ma angucken, aba was brauch ich da für ne Software ?


----------

